# Worthless wood processor



## sprucegum (May 12, 2013)

Processor in use it works best with Maple, Cherry, or Apple


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 12, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> Processor in use it works best with Maple, Cherry, or Apple


And dead fleshy stuff,,,,yumm!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 12, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> sprucegum said:
> 
> 
> > Processor in use it works best with Maple, Cherry, or Apple
> ...



mines processing cherry as we speak  duck


----------



## sprucegum (May 12, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > sprucegum said:
> ...



I guess we were both cooking for the ladies today. If I gota cook that is the way I want to do it. I loaded her up with good dry maple before I went to bed last night for a good bed of coals and put the turkey on at five AM. Done to perfection at noon.


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2013)

Making my mouth water even though I just had a brisket sandwich. Dave I know y'all don't grow mesquite up there but I figure you may have tried it? If not and you want to, let me know and I'll send you enough for a good burn just for shipping.


----------



## sprucegum (May 12, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Making my mouth water even though I just had a brisket sandwich. Dave I know y'all don't grow mesquite up there but I figure you may have tried it? If not and you want to, let me know and I'll send you enough for a good burn just for shipping.



Pretty hard to turn that deal down, I have thought about sending for some mesquite from one of the smoking websites. How much shipping would you like? Don't short change yourself. PM me with a address or a pay pal and I will send a MO or pay pal your choice. The only mesquite I have tasted came out of a bottle of sauce or a bag of potato chips.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 12, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > woodtickgreg said:
> ...



one brisket 6 slabs of baby backs apple and cherry chips mixed with secret rub and fresh pinnaple sliced on top . that citrus just breaks that pork down emmmmm emmmmm man thats eating unheathy love it  duck


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Making my mouth water even though I just had a brisket sandwich. Dave I know y'all don't grow mesquite up there but I figure you may have tried it? If not and you want to, let me know and I'll send you enough for a good burn just for shipping.
> ...



Let me put a box of skeet together for you and I'll just send it. I'll let you know what the shipping was once I get her sent. I'll PM you. You're going to love skeet.


----------



## Wildthings (May 12, 2013)

Kevin said:


> sprucegum said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



He's in for a treat and Kevin you're going to cause him to have an addiction to it!!


----------



## DavidDobbs (May 12, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > woodtickgreg said:
> ...



I would like to see some more pics of you "processor".
Do you only have fire in the bottom?


----------



## sprucegum (May 13, 2013)

DavidDobbs said:


> sprucegum said:
> 
> 
> > davduckman2010 said:
> ...


It is a 80 gallon hot water heater on top of a 30 gallon drum. I used a double barrel stove kit to put it all together. The fire is in the bottom barrel with a damper between the bottom and top and a damper in the chimney. It is pretty easy to control the temp. It works best if you build the fire of good hardwood well in advance and burn it down to coals before adding the smoking wood. I have never tried charcoal in it but I think it would work. I have some pictures that I took just after I built it let me see if I can find them. found them and yes the fire is in the bottom only.


----------



## DavidDobbs (May 13, 2013)

Wow thanks for posting, nice build. I have been thinking of building one. like seeing everyone's ideas.


----------

